# Cornucopia Coconut Francasi Kit



## reefman (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone have kit instructions for a Cornucopia Coconut Francasi Kit?
Mine got lost in the move from Maryland.


----------



## richmke (Apr 18, 2016)

Tell us what came in the kit, and we can get you close


----------



## reefman (Apr 18, 2016)

richmke said:


> Tell us what came in the kit, and we can get you close


It's been fermented and left to add is the f- pack, envelope called stabilizer , and one called sorbate.


----------



## richmke (Apr 18, 2016)

Anything to clarify the wine?

Usually, if the sg is .996 or lower, you can stabilize (k-meta), clarify, and sorbate. After racking, then I would add the f-pack


----------



## reefman (Apr 19, 2016)

thanks, that helps....yes, there is some clarifier in there too...I forgot to mention it.
I should have known the stabilizer was K-metA.


----------



## richmke (Apr 19, 2016)

1) check your SG. Make sure it is: 1) at or under 0.996, and 2) unchanged for 2 days

2) Dissolve the stabilizer and sorbate in 1/4 cup cool water. Stir into the wine. If you are going to bottle soon, then degass while stirring in the stabilizer and sorbate.

3) At this point, you can either add the f-pack before or after you clarify. Note: when you add the f-pack, you might need to remove some wine in order to make room in the carboy. Adding before will also clarify the F-pack. If you don't have enough room in the carboy, then it is either the removed wine doesn't get clarified, or the f-pack. My vote is the f-pack waits.

4) Add the clarifier, and stir well.

5) Wait 2 weeks.

6) If clear, Rack. If not clear, wait another week.

7) After racking, add the f-pack if not added before. Stir.

8) Wait at least 1 week after adding the f-pack before bottling.

9a) If you are bottling at this time, degass thoroughly.

9b) If you are carboy aging, then add 1/4 tsp of K-meta. Rack every 2-3 months, and add 1/4 tsp of k-meta at each racking.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 19, 2016)

*Cornucopia coconut frescati*

*Cornocopia Cocoanut Frascata Kit*​
This kit we purchased off Amazon for ~$45.00 shipped. This kit contained the Frascata concentrate, Cocoanut F-pak, as well as labels, corks, caps, packets of yeast, sorbate, bentonite, k-met, and chitosan. This kit contains the essentials for any new winemaker (minus the basic equipment that is needed.)
*What we added: *
• ball jar of simple syrup
• Spring Water
*The steps:*
• First, we added the bentonite and ½ gal. warm water and stirred until dissolved.
• Next, we added the packet of frascata juice and then topped up to 5.5 gallon mark on our primary fermenter. (This kit makes 6 gal. but it seemed a bit weak, I didn't want it to be too thin in the end.)
• Then, we took an SG reading. The kit as is, came to 1.070. We wanted our SG reading to be a little higher, so we added the ball jar of simple syrup and this brought it up one point. Our SG now is 1.08
• Next, we gave the bucket a good stir and added the yeast.
• The last step: We document the contents on our tag, hang it on the bucket, and draped a towel over the top. Now we wait. 
Update: 
Week 2: We racked to the glass carboy and just let it sit. 
week 3: Tonight we added the packets or sorbate, k-met, and fining agent, and the cocoanut F-pak. I must say, the F pak is DELICIOUS! I would love to get my hand on another fpak like that to experient with. We wrapped the towel around the carboy and put it to sleep. 
Stay tuned for week 4! We plan on racking if all goes well. More to come.
Cheers!
Joeswine and Neviawen


----------



## reefman (Apr 19, 2016)

richmke said:


> 4) Add the clarifier, and stir well.
> 
> 5) Wait 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks RichMKE


----------



## reefman (Apr 19, 2016)

That's the kit I'm making too..........looking forward to your tweaks Joeswine and Neviawen.


----------



## Rampage4all (Apr 22, 2016)

Thought they quit making those kits. made one a couple years ago loved it have one bottle left.


----------



## reefman (Apr 22, 2016)

Apparently they went Bankrupt at least a year ago.
This was a kit I started last summer and it's been bulk aging.


----------



## reefman (May 12, 2016)

joeswine said:


> *Cornocopia Cocoanut Frascata Kit*​
> This kit we purchased off Amazon for ~$45.00 shipped. This kit contained the Frascata concentrate, Cocoanut F-pak, as well as labels, corks, caps, packets of yeast, sorbate, bentonite, k-met, and chitosan. This kit contains the essentials for any new winemaker (minus the basic equipment that is needed.)
> Joeswine and Neviawen


Joe,
Any updates on this kit?
Mine is almost done. I expect to bottle in about a week.


----------



## joeswine (May 12, 2016)

*in the mix*

Will get back to you later today or tomorrow. Jp


----------

